# Wood Screw Thread Starter



## Nomercadies (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a friend with some screw driver type tools that have different size wood screw threads on the business end instead of a straight or Phillips drive end. I used them to start a screw thread in wood after drilling and it worked so sweetly, I want some. I don't know what to call them to find them anywhere for sale. Does anyone know their proper name?


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not entire sure from your description, but you might mean a hanger bolt:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=373

They're generally threaded as a wood screw (complete with point) on one end, and a machine screw or fine-thread bolt at the other end.

Edit: OK, I misread. Nevermind. What PaperJam said is probably more accurate.


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

Like this?

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=3QN6Tu2lNLDhsQKi4bGeAw&ved=0CGAQ8gIwAg#


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Another tool for screw starting is a "gimlet".
http://toolmonger.com/2007/12/21/bartender-get-me-a-gimlet/












 







.


----------



## Nomercadies (Sep 20, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thanks for the great answers. This site is the best and you folks are too.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Nomercadies, you want to be careful w/ those screwdriver-type starters. For soft woods like pine they are great, but for really hard woods, they are useless --- you HAVE to have a countersink set to clear out a lot of wood so you don't get splitting when the screw goes in.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

phinds said:


> Nomercadies, you want to be careful w/ those screwdriver-type starters. For soft woods like pine they are great, but for really hard woods, they are useless --- you HAVE to have a countersink set to clear out a lot of wood so you don't get splitting when the screw goes in.


+1. Screw starters and gimlets are intended to start a screw, but seating that screw is a whole different story. I prefer to use a combo countersink with a pilot drill. Or, first countersink and then use a pilot drill (as it will center itself at the bottom of the countersink). A pilot drill bit, either as part of a countersinker, or by itself should be sized properly.

The size of the pilot hole should be the diameter of the shank of the screw (not the threads). It is the measurement of the shank across from the base of the gullet on one side to the other side. In drilling for the depth, my suggestion is to keep the pilot hole just short of the length of the screw, so when the screw gets seated the point and a few threads have solid wood to seat in.

Another method for starting screws, and this has a lot to do with the positioning of the screw hole, is just to use a very sharp scratch awl to poke the point to start a screw. I've used Vix bits and spring loaded punches to start/center screw holes, and unless they are perfectly perpendicular to the surface, the punch hole will be slightly off.

So, what does this do? It makes seating screws off center...even slightly, which when seating will not center in the hole, and likely either move the object piece, or cause the head to be skewed. So, for a starting point, I use a scratch awl, because I can see the point and hold the awl straight, and give it a tap. That hole could be a perpendicular strike, but not necessarily. As long as the pilot hole is drilled straight the screw will go in straight. 

For procedures like butt hinges, and piano hinges with several screws to be installed that need to be positioned accurately, this method works well. It's a matter of getting a starting point in the center of the hole area. Ultimately, if using a pilot/countersink, using a screw starter would only be of help if driving the screw by hand in hardwood. Ordinarily the countersink guides the screw fairly well.












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

PaperJam said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=3QN6Tu2lNLDhsQKi4bGeAw&ved=0CGAQ8gIwAg#


Years ago I had one like that. Never found it of any value. Do not even know if I still have it.

George


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's one i've got Nomercadies. Of course it is screw specific.I've been usin this for 30+ years for tappin the hole for sling swivel studs in rifle stocks.


----------



## Nomercadies (Sep 20, 2011)

*Such Knowledge!*

I am very impressed with the knowledge and willingness to share on this site. Thanks again.


----------

